# Pegwell Bay Hoverport, Nr Ramsgate - April 2011



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 1, 2011)

This evening it occurred to me that I have never been for a walk down to see what remains of the hoverport at Pegwell Bay. This isn't exactly an amazing explore, but this place has a lot of history, and there is still plenty of evidence of what was once here, even though no buildings stand.

*History*

Hoverlloyd started crossings between Ramsgate Harbour and Calais on 6th April 1966, using small, passenger only SR.N6 hovercraft. In 1969, much larger SR.N4 hovercraft capable of carrying 30 vehicles and 254 passengers were delivered to Hoverlloyd. Due to the increased size and capacity of the craft, the company moved operations to a purpose-built 'hoverport' at Pegwell Bay. 







'Flights' to Calais generally took 40 minutes, less than half the time the crossing took on a traditional ferry. The hovercraft also had a very fast turnaround time, with the ability to embark/disembark cars at both ends. There were also passenger doors on both sides. 

Between 1969 and 1977, Hoverlloyd took delivery and operated a total of four SR.N4 hovercraft on the Ramsgate-Calais link. These were named ‘’Sure’’, ‘’Swift’’, ‘’Sir Christopher’’ and ‘’The Prince of Wales’’.






After a merger in 1981 with competitor Seaspeed (creating Hoverspeed) Hoverlloyd's services were withdrawn from service and the four ex-Hoverlloyd craft were thereafter based at Dover until their withdrawal from service between 1983 and 1993.

More detailed history: [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoverlloyd[/ame]

*Pictures*





*1. At the end of the access road, an overgrown roundabout.*





*2. Painted road markings still visible after nearly thirty years.*





*3. Old illuminated sign.*





*4. Car marshalling area, markings still visible.*





*5. Access road.*​




*6. Footbridge*





*7.*





*8.*





*9.*​




*10. Hovercraft slipway.*





*11. This isn't part of the hoverport - it is a drainage system for the nearby Manston airport - and it stinks.*

It was nice wandering about this place, amazing to see how nature reclaims the land!​


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 2, 2011)

This is definitely still a good one to do, even though there isn't much left. Last time I was there (2009?) there was part of a small retaining wall left which had been part of the loading area and some fixings in the tarmac which had probably been where an overhead gantry was. I wouldn't be surprised if, in the current economic climate, these had been had away though....
Just a little historical afternote as well. Between 1983 and 1991 Hoverspeed still used the site as a training facility, though I'm not sure if the hovercraft were part of that training (i.e. it was just people rather than the craft)
GDZ


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting stuff - I have always had a fascination with these huge hovercraft. There are couple preserved near me at Lee On Solent. Nice little video below - 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M8fsciJKfQ[/nomedia]


----------

